#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 需要幫忙移動一個東西，並且改變顏色

## 狼王白牙

標記版面已讀|	查看網站管理員

這個欄位放在統計表跟論壇中間似乎很礙眼，可不可以移動到版面最下方，網站聯盟的底下。

然後，目前所有的版主只有幻貓跟狂飆小狼是咖啡色，需要幫忙把其他還沒改變顏色的版主加進 "版主群組"

因為我這裡不好下 SQL 語法來改變

是否可以把日後加進版面管理員的會員就跟著連群組也一起改變到 "版主群組"  這系統很多地方貌似要設定兩次

----------


## yoching

這可能沒有辦法，因為其下並沒有依附性的東西存在。
你只能決定是否要不顯示。

標記版面已讀 其功能就是依附在主題表其下。這有其對應性的設定。

----------


## yoching

剛看了一下

因該是可以移動，你看要放在哪~~~要有一個依附性的條件才行

----------

